# James White is a GOD



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

James White is the best dunker I have ever seen. Better than Vince and Kobe, this guy is insane. Everyone who saw the Micky D's dunk comp last year knows what I am talking about. nbadraft.net has him in the top 3 for next years draft if he comes out early. What do people think? I know he has the athleticism, but he got very little burn, and I only got to see a few Florida games last year. Anyone else think he will be something special in the NBA?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

He needs to learn how to shoot before he can do anything in the NBA..


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> He needs to learn how to shoot before he can do anything in the NBA..


Nah I actually caught a few of his games while I was down Florida. The guy can shoot it. He didnt get tick because Nelson switched over to the 2 and thats the position White plays. he will be something special


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

he looks like MJ, I SEE him coming out his junior year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RUBEN *
> he looks like MJ, I SEE him coming out his junior year.


The thing I like about him is that he is very unselfish and from a shoting guard that is good. you like to see that but he will definitley be a big time talent.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

All he really needs to work on, in my opinion, is the little things. He could work on his D some (from what I saw) and a bit on the fundamentals. His abillity to penitrate and finish is amazing though. He he extended the range to NBA 3 point land he would kill. I see him out after 2 more years of Collage. I don't think he will play all four, because he has the tallent, athleticism, anbd "upside" that scouts love. Him and David Lee (white boy who beat him in the Mickey D's dunk contest thanks to shakey scoring) could be like the Phi Slama Jama of the next century at Florida next year.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *basketball_jesus *
> All he really needs to work on, in my opinion, is the little things. He could work on his D some (from what I saw) and a bit on the fundamentals. His abillity to penitrate and finish is amazing though. He he extended the range to NBA 3 point land he would kill. I see him out after 2 more years of Collage. I don't think he will play all four, because he has the tallent, athleticism, anbd "upside" that scouts love. Him and David Lee (white boy who beat him in the Mickey D's dunk contest thanks to shakey scoring) could be like the Phi Slama Jama of the next century at Florida next year.


He does need to D up but if he avg. at least 15 a game this up coming season. He is good as gone. Nbadraft.net already has him as next years #3 pick


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I can't wait to see him in the NBA, not only because he will be a good and exciting player, but also because he will finally make the NBA Slam Dunk comp. fun to watch! Looking back on the past two years of the contest makes me shutter.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I really think this guy could be a top ten player in the league after a few years. Some people are bound to bust out the "sure he is athletic but so was Harold Miner" talk, but this kid is going to make BIG waves.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *basketball_jesus *
> I really think this guy could be a top ten player in the league after a few years. Some people are bound to bust out the "sure he is athletic but so was Harold Miner" talk, but this kid is going to make BIG waves.



The thing that is good about him is that he is humble.

Harold Miner was Stuck up as hell. he believe that whole he the next Jordan thing. That's what happened to him


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*James White: OVERRATED*

So far he has done next to nothing in college basketball. So what, he can dunk. I'm sure you've all seen the Sprite commercials, 2 points is 2 points. Until he has a breakout season, if he has one, he's nothing more than Harold Minor to me. Unfortunately the NBA will most likely think differently. Perhaps a better comparison would be someone like Larry Hughes or someone like that, who has a bit of a game, but not what he should have considering his natural gifts. I'll take Rickey Paulding on my team any day over White, and wouldn't be surprised to see him challenge White in a dunk contest either. Rickey may not have the ups White has, but he's still one of the most explosive athletes in college.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Where did you see any of us talking about what a dominating or great player he was in college last year? We are talking based on potential, and speculating from the flashes of briliance he has desplayed. Have you seen him play? He does more than just dunk. It seems like you are hating on him just for the sake of hating. 

PS I told yall someone would bust out the Harold Miner comparisons.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*He's known for his dunks, thus the Minor comparisons*

I don't care what else he does, people see the dunks first, second, and third, then might notice any other abilities he has. 

Last season he shot a pretty good percentage from the floor, but shot under 30% from three. In the NBA guys who play his position who are only dangerous from inside the three point line are never stars. He could be a very good player, but not worth the 4th pick in the draft. And if you're going to speculate on flashes of brilliance, then there's still no way that he goes higher than Rickey Paulding, because not only is he already a good player, he's shown some flashes of excellence.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Saying that a swing man cant be a star without being a 3-point threat is outrageous. Kobe Bryant, arguably the top swingman in the league (Either him or T-Mac), shot only 25% from behind the arc last year. *25%!!!!* T-Mac, the other top swingman only made 36% of his threes last year. Stackhouse, one of the best pure scoring swingmen in the league shot 28% from 3-point land last year. The point is, if your good enough it doesnt matter if you can consistantly make the threes.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Yeah, but they're a lot bigger too*

He can't drive the lane in the NBA unless he's at least bigger than 200 pounds. Right now he's 6'6" and 172 pounds. Who else in the NBA is that skinny and plays the 2? I can think of two people, AI and Reggie Miller, but Miller's a three point shooter and AI is the quickest guy in the league. James White is either going to have to develope a shot or gain some weight before he enters the draft. Gaining weight could decrease his vertical, so I'd say he needs to learn to shoot.


----------



## FreeAirtime (Jun 20, 2002)

When KB8 and McGrady entered the league they both weighed under 200 lbs. Eddie Jones barely cracks 200 now. Kerry Kittles doesn't break 180, while Alvin Williams checks in at 185. Lots of skinny players who don't hit the three with great regularity. Kittles was the only one to top 40%, and he made that just barely.


----------



## Blazin optimos (Jul 15, 2002)

It depends, he needs to work on his jumper. Yes he can dunk, but his J is suspect. I also don't really know about his D, because he is rail thin. We need to see how he will do next year with some PT. But personally I can't see him put the numbers up to make him a top 3 next year, but you never know.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Yeah, but they're a lot bigger too*



> Originally posted by *moTIGS *
> James White is either going to have to develope a shot or gain some weight before he enters the draft.


Either that or he can just elevate and dunk over everyone.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*He can't just dunk on everyone.*

FreeAirTime found a few more players under 200 pounds, so I stand corrected, but that does not mean that White is fine at his current size. There's no question about whether or not he needs to get stronger. And if defenders don't have to worry about him shooting and just about him driving then they'll play off of him until he starts making the shots. Not many people are able to get into the lane in the NBA at White's size, and if they're playing off him it'll be even harder.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

White's J got better from the begining of the season to the end, and I don't see why it won't just continue to get better. I still see this guy having the potential to go in the top 3 in the draft next year. He has the tools and if he works on his J he will be an all around baller.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*He will not go top 3 next year*

LeBron James has the top spot locked up. There's only 2 spots available in the top 3. Do you really think a 6'6" 170 pound athlete is going to take one of those spots? Wing players are a dime a dozen, there's always one available. Good athletes are also very common. He won't be able to develop enough in one year to be that good of a player. He could be top 3 in the next draft if he's lucky, or in the one after that if he actually stays four years, but my guess is he's not even considering that and would rather be the last pick in the first round and be rich.


----------



## j.dilly (Jul 14, 2002)

*%'s*



> Originally posted by *basketball_jesus *
> T-Mac, the other top swingman only made 36% of his threes last year.


That is actually pretty good. Not GREAT, but decent. Plus, he is clutch so many of his made 3ptrs would be in the fourth quarter. 36% is good from a NBA three.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I watched him in the McDonald's All-American dunk contest a couple years ago, he's got some hops. 

David Lee won though. He goes to Florida too. 

Man, Florida will be a good basketball team next year:yes:!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i would like to see him and lee suceed because i like the gators but right now bonner is the best player on that team.i get tired of all this potential garbage.lets start producing and stop trying to fool everyone with the hype.


----------

